# FA activate fails (E-sys)



## Bob-F10 (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi everybody, 
I've starting this new adventure of coding for the first time. 
My car is from 2011, I'm coding with E-Sys 3.18.4 and PSdZ 47.5
I'm currently stuck, I've made to read, change values for funsctions, but when it's time to activate FA before coding FDL the changes, nothing hapens. 
There is no green FA afterwards, no errors, nothing, just the progress bar when activating and then nothing. 
I've tried many times, no change. 

can you guys give me some light about this issue?

thanks for all and warm regards from oversees!

Bob


----------



## LesAshmore (Dec 22, 2013)

On your FA have you right clicked and selected "Activate FA" ?


----------



## Bob-F10 (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi, 
yes I did both ways, right-clicking and double clicking. In both cases, the progress bar shows up, but then some seconds later it closes and there's no any further change, FA title still is black color (no green active mention). 
And of course, no way to code FDL the CAFD that has been changed. 

Any other ideas?


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Your I-Step may be newer than your PSdZ. If you've never had the car updated by dealership, PSdZ 48.2 might still work for you.


----------



## Bob-F10 (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi @Tokenmaster!
I've checked the I-level on my car, it is F010_12_07_533
So... shall my E-sys version 3.18.4 and PSdZ 47.5 be OK? If yes, what else can I try to sort out the problem with activating FA?

If newer versions are necessary for this I-level, what what E-sys and PsZData shall be necessary for correct coding?

thanks a lot for your help!

rgds
Bob


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bob-F10 said:


> Hi everybody,
> I've starting this new adventure of coding for the first time.
> My car is from 2011, I'm coding with E-Sys 3.18.4 and PSdZ 47.5
> I'm currently stuck, I've made to read, change values for funsctions, but when it's time to activate FA before coding FDL the changes, nothing hapens.
> ...


After you Read FA, you likely hit the "Save" button afterwards, and then tried to Activate FA. You cannot hit the Save Button as doing so then expects you to open FA up in FA Editor. Just Read FA, and then Activate FA.


----------



## Bob-F10 (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi @shawnsheridan !
That was awesome, that was the trick!
Thank you so much for that, now I've done some coding and it works properly. 

All the very best for you and thanks all for the help!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bob-F10 said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan !
> That was awesome, that was the trick!
> Thank you so much for that, now I've done some coding and it works properly.
> 
> All the very best for you and thanks all for the help!


:thumbup:


----------



## Wisper0 (Dec 4, 2019)

Hi,
I can not get the FAactivation for my f45

Yesterday i get it with F20 target, but i read that i must use F56 target for the F45. 
Today I try it with F56 target , i can connect but the FA activating bar dont finish never.
I did CONECT, READ, rigth click ACTIVATE FA....

With F20 target the activation was fine 
Then, can i use as F20 or must be F56? 

Can anyone help me?


----------



## Takabo (Sep 8, 2019)

Wisper0 said:


> Hi,
> I can not get the FAactivation for my f45
> 
> Yesterday i get it with F20 target, but i read that i must use F56 target for the F45.
> ...


Please try again with Windows10_1903 or 1909.
I also couldn't activate FA on Windows10_1809.


----------

